# New 8 wt reel



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

el9surf said:


> Has anyone fished the Galvan Grip or the Nautilus ccfx2?
> 
> Pros and cons appreciated.
> 
> I already have an nv-g and love it but wondering how these stack up. Looking to add another reel.


I have a three year old CCFX2 6/8 you can borrow if you like. Used it on my 9wt to catch bonefish in Biscayne Bay when I first got it and it worked fine. Used it on an 8wt after that and never had any problems.

Although yesterday I noticed the handle isn't spinning as freely as it should. Probably was just cold and/or just needs some cleaning and teflon grease.

The polymer spool bushing appears to holding up well. (This is why they are cheaper than the NV-G's that have the axle sealed inside the drag cartridge.)

I don't like Galvans because they are made in California.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the nv-g for larger rods, and the XL max for 9wt and below - large 4" diameter and less weight


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Can't get past the frame on the Nautilus x, it's too new school for me. So nobody here has fished the Galvan Grip?


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

look at the nautilus cxlmcx - classic style frame as opposed to x style - limited production run now availalbe


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm a die hard Tibor guy but I did recently get one of the updated (2017/18 or something) super series reels from Abel and I'm really impressed with it so far. If you got a ported frame it would probably save a good bit of weight as well.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I'm a die hard Tibor guy but I did recently get one of the updated (2017/18 or something) super series reels from Abel and I'm really impressed with it so far. If you got a ported frame it would probably save a good bit of weight as well.


I love Abel, amazing build quality and one of my favorite reels I own. The last gen 7/8n is a better 7 wt reel than an 8 wt in my opinion, I have one. The 7/8n isn't great when it comes to backing capacity and an 8 wt line. It will fit about 165 yards and an 8 wt line crammed on with no room to spare. The specs on the new super 8 spool width aren't a whole lot different which is why I am not considering it. Their backing specs are at full capacity so 200 yds of 20 with an 8 wt line is the spool filled to the max. I like to have just a little room to spare.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

MSG said:


> look at the nautilus cxlmcx - classic style frame as opposed to x style - limited production run now availalbe


Cool looking reel but why didn't they do a ported arbor?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

el9surf said:


> I love Abel, amazing build quality and one of my favorite reels I own. The last gen 7/8n is a better 7 wt reel than an 8 wt in my opinion, I have one. The 7/8n isn't great when it comes to backing capacity and an 8 wt line. It will fit about 165 yards and an 8 wt line crammed on with no room to spare. The specs on the new super 8 spool width aren't a whole lot different which is why I am not considering it. Their backing specs are at full capacity so 200 yds of 20 with an 8 wt line is the spool filled to the max. I like to have just a little room to spare.



Totally understandable, and the backing capacity is what kept me away previously. 

I've been using hollow core spectra on a few reels and eventually I plan to go that route for everything as I get to it. I think I have somewhere around 175yds of 60lb hollow core on my super 5/6 with a 5wt triangle taper and it fits plenty good.

Tried my damnedest to find a fish that would really test that setup this week but it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yup I use mostly 40 or 60 lb hollow core spectra on my reels. How many yards of 60 do you have on your super 8 and what line do you have?


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I only have a super 5/6 at the moment. I bet you could get 250yards of hollow core 60 on a super 8 though. They seem wide if I remember. My 5/6 is narrow with a pretty large arbor and it still has 175 yards or so of the hollow 60. Also at his point I throw the Bermuda Triangle Taper on every rod I own. I'd say it's middle of the road diameter-wise..


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Haven't fished the grip but I have a t8 torque and given that the grip is basically a tweaked version of that I'd say that's a solid choice. Ive put the torque through its paces on albies and been very pleased with the drag engagement, adjustment on the fly, and overall performance of the reel. I have a nvg monster and it's awesome. I'm shopping reels for my 6 at the moment and while the nvg is sweet I keep coming back to the galvan... I obviously thought the monster beat out the t12 but in the smaller sizes I favor the galvan. Torque vs grip is a toss up to me though. Had the grip been out when I got the torque maybe I would have gotten that instead. Check the specs and see what you think. Solid reels though. That I'll say for sure.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My Super 7/8N is my favorite 8wt reel of all time. As to the backing capacity there are several simple ways if you think you need more.

1. Use braid or gel spun (please lets not get into the argument about cutting yourself that's been debated to death on here). If you are worried about that try Jerry Brown braid (FWIW that's what I use these days).
2. Most (all?) fly lines are much much longer than they need to be. Honestly how many of you can actually cast a full fly line? How many times do you actually need to cast a full fly line when you are in a fishing situation? If you have to use dacron backing just cut off the back 10 or 15' of the fly line to give you more room.


----------



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

I’m also a Galven and Abel guy. I’ve had the T-8 with Bahamas bonefish, Belize permit and everything in between. You can also find older Abel super 7’s on eBay for a reasonable price.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I fished the silver king CCFX2 this Poon season and have a few observations.
Pros: Very light weight, high build quality, fast line pickup, reliable, smooth drag.
Cons: Plastic clickers wore down (maybe that's a good thing), I like the drag however the adjustment range is wide and becomes difficult to dial in late in the fight.

Overall I like the CCFX2 and nautilus reels. I have an X on my 6wt, a NG-V 8WT, and a silverking. I'm going to purchase a NG-V monster this season for my 12wt and move the SK to a 10WT. I also fish a Abel No. 5 big game, heavy reel, but its a beast and I just love it.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have owned a torque and liked it so I'm familiar with Galvan, just not the grip. 

Regarding the Abel 7/8 n I should have mentioned, I had about 165 yds of 50 lb Hollow core braid, and I had cut the back 7 ft of the Cortland guide and it was just barely clearing without rubbing on the frame. I actually cut 10&20 ft off the back of my lines regularly on most of my setups to get them around 90 ft. Past 90 ft it's not really useful to me. As I mentioned before I'm in love with the abel 7/8n on a 7 weight, just felt like it was crammed to its capacity with an eight weight. Maybe the new super 8 is different.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

el9surf said:


> I have owned a torque and liked it so I'm familiar with Galvan, just not the grip.
> 
> Regarding the Abel 7/8 n I should have mentioned, I had about 165 yds of 50 lb Hollow core braid, and I had cut the back 7 ft of the Cortland guide and it was just barely clearing without rubbing on the frame. I actually cut 10&20 ft off the back of my lines regularly on most of my setups to get them around 90 ft. Past 90 ft it's not really useful to me. As I mentioned before I'm in love with the abel 7/8n on a 7 weight, just felt like it was crammed to its capacity with an eight weight. Maybe the new super 8 is different.


Something clearly not right here. The Super 7/8N is rated for 200 yards of 20# dacron with an 8 wt fly line. And Abel is pretty accurate with their capacity ratings. Even with newer fly lines that are a half line size bigger than the AFTMA specs, when using 50# hollow core you should have no problem getting over 200 yards of backing on that reel. 20# dacron has a diamter of 0.018" where as 50# hollow core is less than 0.015".


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I pretty much just use Tibor and Bauer reels. Have a few random others but don't like them as much. So many quality reels out there, for lighter saltwater fish don't think it really makes much of a difference.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

ifsteve said:


> Something clearly not right here. The Super 7/8N is rated for 200 yards of 20# dacron with an 8 wt fly line. And Abel is pretty accurate with their capacity ratings. Even with newer fly lines that are a half line size bigger than the AFTMA specs, when using 50# hollow core you should have no problem getting over 200 yards of backing on that reel. 20# dacron has a diamter of 0.018" where as 50# hollow core is less than 0.015".



I literally just called Abel about this last week because I wanted to know if the new generation would hold more. They told me the 7/8 n didn't hold 200 with an 8 wt line despite what was listed. They also said their capacity limits listed are with a completely full spool. Supposedly the new super 8 will hold 200 yds and an 8 wt line at full capacity. Don't get me wrong I love my 7/8n. I just want a reel that will comfortably hold 200 yds with a little breathing room between the line and frame.

Here is my 7/8 n with 230 yds of hollow ace 40lb and a 7wt Rio Flats Pro line (100 ft). Once I cut 10 ft off the back it will fit perfectly.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I


mxbeebop said:


> I fished the silver king CCFX2 this Poon season and have a few observations.
> Pros: Very light weight, high build quality, fast line pickup, reliable, smooth drag.
> Cons: Plastic clickers wore down (maybe that's a good thing), I like the drag however the adjustment range is wide and becomes difficult to dial in late in the fight.
> 
> Overall I like the CCFX2 and nautilus reels. I have an X on my 6wt, a NG-V 8WT, and a silverking. I'm going to purchase a NG-V monster this season for my 12wt and move the SK to a 10WT. I also fish a Abel No. 5 big game, heavy reel, but its a beast and I just love it.


I also did not like the wide range of drag adjustment on the silver king and switched to nv-g's. I am absolutely in love with the X series though - even using it at times on my 10 wt asquith. The super light reel and rod are a joy to work with - if poon fishing with the 10 wt, I will switch out the reel to a nv-g, though.


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

I have the Grip 8 and love it. I bought it lightly used on this site about a year ago. I have it loaded with 9wt Rio Winter Redfish on a Sage Salt 9wt (original non-HD Salt). I can't recall the actual backing capacity currently on the reel. The idea behind that rig was Bulls in Louisiana and a windy day rod for the flats in Texas (so backing capacity is not a huge concern for me). I took it to Belize and South Florida for small Tarpon and big Snook without any concerns about performance.

It looks and feels solid. Drag is smooth and strong. Good incoming and outgoing sound. The finish still looks new. Machining is super clean. The drag adjustment is very gradual (about 5 full turns to go from zero drag to max drag). Spool removal is easy with no loose parts or tools required. I typically spray it off and hang it to dry. No maintenance other than a drop of oil on the drag knob. No issues over the past year.

I called their customer service to order an additional spool and pawl for my Torque 10. Good experience. Nice, professional, quick shipping. Seems to have the feel of a smaller family run outfit. I don't think they have the name recognition of Tibor, Abel, Hatch...etc, but they are more affordable. Seemed like a good value so I decided to get it. Happy with the purchase so far.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I think in anything much below big tarpon fishing with 11 and 12 wt rods, the reel is grossly overthought. Most fish on an 8 wt rod are not going to put so much stress on the reel that there are not a large number of reels that will be fine. Maybeif you are a guide and on the water daily, then the long term durability will begin to matter more, but for regular everyday anglers, there are a lot of reels that will all be fine. Choose what you like - for me - it's about diameter and weight - I like large and light.


----------

